# camping "boners'



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

You know I have written a couple "oddball" things that I read and found comical. I think I might start a dedicated thread or blog or something here and just call it



> camping boners - or camping ding-dongs or something


.

If I find this stuff hilarious, I am sure you others will find it equally funny. I;ll let you know when I start and where on this site to find it.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Nice....*

Well, it definitely got my attention, thats for sure :rotflmao1:

Will be interested to see what this is all about :scratchhead:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

This does sound like it has potential to get us laughing. :rotflmao1: We need laughter in our life it keeps you healthy longer. My girls can get me going. So I can definitely use some extra jokes or funny stories to tell. Thanks again.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I see the potential in this via it's recipe.

1. Take people who are trapped in cubicles all day and stuck in a rut the rest of the time
2. Put them in the wild without the technology laiden "comforts" of home
3. Give them fire
4. Throw in some animals/children

Ah yes.. Can you smell what campingforfun is cooking!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, I can see the recipe brewing here. It sounds like a game of survivor, if yall have seen that you know what I mean.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I must say I am so pleased with all the support. I hope I live up to the expectations - lol

Anyway, I am just trying to figure out how best to do this. I thought the blog concept would be good and I did click on that title in the menu but I guess I don't quite understand yet how it works. I thought it was like a regular blog where I could keep posting the tidbits I find and people could comment but I am not seeing that.

Anyway, I will keep working on it this weekend and see if I can get this "bonehead" idea launched.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Well I was wondering if everything would be camping related. The stars on Survivor are "hot". Either they are good looking, or the really are "hot", the other out in the sun kind. Good luck with the stories..


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Heck, I don't think there is enough space on any website for all the "boner" I have seen in my days. :rolling-eyes:


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

*Update*

Okay, I think I finally have this blog thing figured out. 

And I have posted the first camping boner. Here's the blog



> http://www.campercommunity.com/blogs/campingforfun


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, I added one of my "smarter" moves under comments, hopefully others will add theirs, we all know they have some :rotflmao1:


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

hmmm, interesting. I know I have some things, just have to think of them. I try to forget most of them if possible. hehe


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

This sounds like a lot of fun, will be posting some boners myself :rotflmao1:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I have one thing I think was funny to me. When I went fishing with me Dad. I was casting my pole, and got the daredevil stuck fast in his forehead. He said "What are you doing?" I said "Fishing". Then he took it out, and started to laugh. He always had a little baseball cap on his head.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

> I know I have some things, just have to think of them. I try to forget most of them if possible.


That's the reason I am not posting anything about myself - LOL - I prefer to find things about other people so I don't disclose my own craziness.

On another note, nice to see people are already commenting.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Some people want the attention on someone else. The other person is the one being made fun of. That's keeps us out of the discussion. We probably get tired of the things we do every day. Someone's story catches our attention better.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. I am dying to hear some of the stories of others, but not so anxious to share my own :10309:


----------

